# Silkie



## mac101 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm getting a day old Silkie today and I will need some help on how to go about it because I've done just Brahmas in the past and still on it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're getting a bearded Silkie you need to be aware that it won't react as quickly or at all to predators. The fluff around their faces makes it difficult to see them. 

Ask the people you're getting the Silkie from what they feed theirs. Silkies struggle with pellets of most any kind unless they're very small.


----------

